# surosa audax comp or toledo?



## zac 64 (31 Jul 2010)

Hi, I am thinking of buying a surosa comp. audax for general riding and prehaps light touring. The sora model is £599 and the Tiagra (pro comp) model is £699, Is it worth spending the extra money on tiagra components? Also, I am 6ft 1 with a 32" leg so would a 58cm frame be the right size? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Scoosh (31 Jul 2010)

One of the main differences between Sora and Tiagra is in the buttons/levers used for changing gears. I can't really explain it but am aware of it  ! (I have SRAM Rival)

Someone else should be along to tell you the reality.

I advised my wife to get Tiagra.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jul 2010)

I've got a Sora equipped bike and a 105 equipped (the on up from Tiagra) For starters the 105 hood is more comfy than Sora, I guess the Tiagra will be too. Secondly the Sora as Scoosh says changes in one direction with the brake lever and in another direction with a thumb shifter; this is only good for rapidly changing gear on the hoods. Whereas the 105 (the Tiagra is the same I believe) changes one way with the brake lever and the other way with a small paddle lever behind the brake lever; this means you can rapidly shift gears whether on the hoods or drops. There's probably a weight saving between the two but it doesn't really bother me. IMO it would be worth the extra if you can afford it.

I'm smaller than you 5 foot 9 and 1/4; and bike fits recommend 56cm for me. The last one I had done was on line this fit system.

Good Luck


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2010)

6' 2" and the 58cm Surosa Toledo fits me fine (confirmed by a spesh bike fit session). Campag Veloce on mine.


----------



## zac 64 (4 Aug 2010)

GregCollins said:


> 6' 2" and the 58cm Surosa Toledo fits me fine (confirmed by a spesh bike fit session). Campag Veloce on mine.




Is there much difference between the toledo and the audax comp. (More upright riding position etc)


----------



## RedBike (4 Aug 2010)

Although things have apparently improved Sora brakes never used to inspire much confidence. There always seemed to be a lot of flex.Although you could improve the brakes no end simply by switching the pads over to a good cartridge design.


----------

